# celestion g12m greenback in peavey classic 30?



## dropdew (Nov 18, 2014)

just wondering if anyone has heard a 2 x 12 or a 1 x 12 cabinet loaded with celestion g12m greenbacks playing through a peavey classic 30 or a classic 50? I am narrowing down the speakers I am going to install into a 2 x 12 cabinet.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

If you like the tone of Greenbacks (and I personally do), they can sound good in almost any amp. I've used them in everything but old Fender Tweeds and early Valco/Supros and they've rarely disappointed. I've never owned a Peavey Classic model, but I'd be willing to bet they'd sound good in one. They have an early and smooth breakup that can tame an amp with spikey highs yet they sound great with darker amps too, even though you may have to tweak the tone controls to get the appropriate nasal "honk". With their breakup characteristics, some complain of their wooly or fuzzy character under gain or volume, but that is the sound they're associated with. If you want a speaker with no cone breakup or compression, Greenbacks are definitely not it! If you want smooth breakup and compression, strong mids and woody sounding classic rock tone, the Greenback can be just the ticket.


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

I've not heard them with a peavey but I have a rule about greenbacks: they may not be the best choice with a given amp but they will never be the worst choice you can make. They're very neutral and like gtone said will smooth any harshness the amp has. As picking speakers is often a shot in the dark if you're worried about getting something you'll hate I'd say greenbacks are the way to go.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Greenbacks are rated at 25w and the Classis 30 rated at 30w. A 65w or 75w Creamback might be a consideration, which are intended to be a higher powered version of the Greenback.

Edit: But 25w would be fine in 2x12 cab as you intend (missed that).


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Weber Silver Bell hemp cone sounds excellent in the Peavey.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm actually convinced that the Silver Bell sounds good in everything. 



WCGill said:


> Weber Silver Bell hemp cone sounds excellent in the Peavey.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Can't help with the Greenbacks as I have never tried one. But for the Classic 30, I exchanged emails with Ted Weber before he passed away, and he recommended the Weber Blue Dog Ceramic. That's what I have in it now and it's the best one I've tried with it. I also use an extension cab with the original Blue Marvel speaker. Which I thought was harsh sounding, actually sounded good in a closed cab.


----------

